# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Rocky's taxi and tour service

## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Welcome to the land called paradise!!!.

    In my many years of serving in the Tourist industry, I herd visitors calling Jamaica the land of paradise, if people are telling me this for over 25 years, there must be some truth about it.

    Jamaica is one of the most beautiful country in the world, it is so , because of the people, the warm weather, and the beautiful beaches.

    Planning a vacation?, getting married? or just taking a cruise, come to paradise, you cant be wrong.

    On your trip to Jamaica you will need a safe reliable and economical source of transportation to take you around.

    ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOUR SERVICE is safe, reliable, and economical, we have over 25 years of experience in providing transportation for tourist in Jamaica.
    Our vehicles are fully air condition and fully insured to carry tourist.

    We based in Negril, but provides transportation throughout Jamaica. We provide transportation for airport transfers, site seeing tours, and shopping trips.

    Contact us by calling Rocky @ 1-876-370-7915, or e-mail roxroy45@hotmail.com,
http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/   Referrals  http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserR...l_Jamaica.html

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS



----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOUR SERVICE is highly recommended by TripAdviser, Please view this link. 
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserR...l_Jamaica.html

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi my friends, ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS is growing stronger and stronger, bigger and bigger, more comfort and more space
for wedding groups and more, please call on Rocky's Tours, 1-876-370-7915, or e-mail roxroy45@hotmail.com and get the
top quality service for affordable price.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Toll free number coming up soon for Rocky's Tours. You will soon be able to call and make your reservation without costs.
SOON COME!!!!.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

We at Rocky's Tours provide ground transportation for Weddings, Airport Transfers, Shopping Trips, Sightseeing, Tours, and Excursions .
We are able to provide ground transport for all your transportation needs. Our vehicles are fully air conditioned, clean, and comfortable.
We have vehicles that can carry large and small groups. The services we provide are private, It is our number 1 priority to 
make sure our clients are comfortable and safe while in our care. We not only treat our clients as customers, we are like family.
Once you book with Rocky's Tours we ensure a memorable and safe trip, We are here to provide a service and we do it proudly.
"Excellency is our Motto".

For more information please visit my website at:www.rockystaxiandtourservice.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

A clip of Rocky's tours in action. One of my clients Video, Respect goes out to you my friend.http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PlB13YhQ1uo

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Martha Brae
The embarkation area, “Rafter’s Village”, encompasses six acres of beautifully manicured lawns situated on a natural horseshoe island. It offers a fully appointed recreational facility which includes picnic grounds, a full service bar, two souvenir shops, swimming pool and modern restrooms. Before embarking on the tour, guests can also take a stroll through “Miss Martha’s Herb Garden”, a presentation of Jamaica’s herbs famous for their medicinal and healing properties.

Contact:
Toll Free: 305-848-8389
Mobile: 1876-370-7915 
Office: 1876-957-9239
Email: rockystours@yahoo.com
Website: http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/rockystours
Skype: rockystoursjamaica

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

To all Clients:
Due to the ongoing technical difficulties with Yahoo we are unable to access our Yahoo account. Please send all emails to roxroy45@hotmail.com. Sorry for the inconvenience caused.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

For Fast response, efficient and No hassle transportation and tour service contact Rocky's Tours where world class service is provided.
For all your Tours, airport transfers feel free drop us a line or give us a call Our office hours are 9:00am to 5:00pm Monday to Friday.
To reach us after office is closed please email or call us at 1876-370-7915 this our our anytime number, you call we answer.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Have you seen our reviews on Tripadvisor?
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractio...l_Jamaica.html,

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Guests can book Club Mobay through Rocky's Tours. The Features are as follows:
Meet off the plane at the main hallway from the gate
• Escorted through immigration (Club Mobay has a designated line for immigration)
• Assistance in collecting your baggage (if it is marked and easily identifiable they can have it ready for you once you clear immigration)
• Escorted to the front of the customs line
• Accompany you to the hotel arrivals lounge or transport

Visit our Website at http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/...P_Services.htm for more information. If you have queries or need to book please contact us.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Our Office number has changed. The new number is 1876-648-1877


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

For Tours and Excursions from Montego bay visit our website at http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/...excursions.htm for more information, in the event you don't see any tour you would like to do you and customize your tour and email us you choice and we will email you a quote. Looking forward to hear from you all.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com or roxroy45@hotmail.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

For all your transportation needs contact us we provide transportation to and from the MBJ airport around Montego bay or to Negril, Ocho Rios and Kingston. We are just a phone call away, don't hesitate.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

For a fantastic and fun filled day tour contact your trusted transportation service. We will be more than happy to provide our services for you and your party, all groups are welcome. For your customized tours contact us we will be happy to assist in making your tour a reality. please visit our website for more information at www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com. Book Now!!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Clients can now book and pay online, with Rocky's Tours you have a hassle free easy does it booking and paying for your transportation service. visit our website now!!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Our clients are like family to us we make sure all your needs are taken care of, as we provide excellent transportation service for you. Contact us now we will be happy to answer all your questions for you.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

It is a beautiful time in Jamaica come enjoy the sun, the sand and the sea, the beautiful sunsets, its nature at its best.
Feel free to contact us for all your airport transfers, tours and sightseeing excursions.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

For all tours , Excursions and airport transfer in and around Montego bay contact us now fast response, safe and efficient company with a reputation that's first class.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Happy New Year from us at Rocky's Tours , we wish you all the best for the 2016 and beyond. Transportation Service at its best come explore our Island with your #1 drivers in Private transportation. Feel Free to contact us. Come and enjoy a wonderful eveing on the sunset catermaran cruise booze and music, snorkeling and Ricks's Cafe , come have fun.

----------

